# Creer des albums photos?



## macdani (17 Mars 2013)

Hello,

Je pensais qu'avec l'application iPhoto pour iPad j'allais pouvoir comme avec mon ordi. pouvoir créer des albums photos...mais apparemment ce n'est pas le cas!

Connaissez-vous alors une chouette application (gratuite de préférence...) pour pouvoir créer des albums???


----------



## Larme (17 Mars 2013)

_Photos.app_ ? Suffit de cliquer sur le « + ».


----------



## macdani (17 Mars 2013)

Larme a dit:


> _Photos.app_ ? Suffit de cliquer sur le « + ».



Sorry moi pas comprendre...:rose:


----------



## Larme (17 Mars 2013)

Dans l'application _Photos_, tu as la possibilité de créer des albums.
Je n'utilise pas iPhoto, mais il se base peut-être sur les Albums déjà existants sur l'application de base.


----------



## bertol65 (20 Mars 2013)

Est il possible de faire la même chose avec l'app Vidéos ?
Merci


----------

